
Actor Chadwick Boseman, star of “Black Panther,” dies at 43 - mlacks
https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/actor-chadwick-boseman-star-black-panther-dies-43/story?id=72695412&ocid=uxbndlbing
======
eganist
Undisclosed colon cancer, stage 3 at the time it was found, and the man played
through Black Panther, Infinity War, and Endgame through all of that.

That's insane dedication to the craft and to prioritizing the joy of others
over one's own. We lost an absolute talent today, even more of a talent than
we knew given his dedication to the craft over cancer.

~~~
purple-again
Stage 3 colon cancer at age 39. Incredibly bad luck. For those that don’t
know, in the US at least, they don’t recommend you even start screening for it
until 50. It’s traditionally an old man disease, but can strike anytime.

RIP

------
nhlx2
I was hoping this news would make Hacker News front page.

------
codyogden
Such a tragic loss of an talented icon.

------
ajiljayasingh
Damn, didn't even know he had cancer

